# Best option for belt for drill press??



## Buickgsman

I've finally gotten around to cleaning the motor out and replacing the rubber mounts.  I also picked up a link belt for the press.  I am not sure I like how it runs with it.  It almost seems a bit loud.  It doesn't fit deeply into the pulley and I am thinking that it makes a bit of noise and maybe even some vibration.  I am thinking of ditching it, but figured I would try here for opinions on these link belts. I used them successfully with my craftsman lathe, but in this application seems a bit loud.  I would prefer it to be whisper quiet if possible.   Any suggestions?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## genec

link belts stop vibration , grip better, I not sure about noise


----------



## wa5cab

Bob,

The link belt is too wide.  It should run in the pulley groove, not on the groove flanges.  You shouldn't be able to see it where it wraps around the pulley in your top view photo.

There is no good excuse other than temporary expedient to run a link belt on an application like the drill press.  A properly fitted V-belt will run quieter and last longer.  The only time that you will get vibration due to a V-belt (assuming that the pulleys are properly aligned) is if it sits under tension without running for several months to years.  The link belts are less susceptable to this problem.  This is a common problem on V-belt equipped vintage equipment.  The belts have often enough been sitting in one position for the past unknown number of years or decades.  So it is not surprising if they are noisy and vibrate when run.

Robert D.


----------



## itsme_Bernie

People seem to love link belts, but I wouldn't use one unless I needed to.  

Robert was correct, that yours does not seem to be running inside the groove.  They DO make a smaller link belt, it is red in color, in the 1/4 inch or "2L" size, which I had used on my Atlas 618.  

But I just installed a Gates, non-toothed eve belt on my 20 inch Walker turner drill press, and it grips like crazy.  No noise or vibration.  But it is only a few weeks old.  I say put one of these on, and just make sure you run it every few weeks!  

Bernie


----------



## Buickgsman

Thanks to all who replied.  I went and got a regular 4L belt and installed that and it runs much quieter now.  I also noticed that the location of the belt made a difference in noise.  the lower the belt on the pulleys, the less noise.  Higher up, louder.  Its gotta be a bearing noise I imagine since the lower rpms aren't churning things like the higher rpms. I think I read somewhere that the Clausing drill presses were a little noisy at higher rpms. 

Here are todays pics.  I got the last few items cleaned up and I compounded the painted surfaces to get the tough to remove grease out of it.  Looks awesome if I do say so myself!


----------



## PurpLev

Yeah they run loud
Unless you need an off length I would look for a standard quality v belt like a gates belt. They will last a life time are quiet and much more cost effective


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12bolts

Buickgsman said:


> ..... the lower the belt on the pulleys, the less noise.  Higher up, louder.  ....



More leverage up higher, so more load on your bearings.

Cheers Phil


----------

